# Linux & W2K



## ultrakollega (13. Mai 2003)

Habe auf meinem Notebook W2K laufen. Bin zur Überlegung gekommen nun auch das neue SuSE Linux 8.2 zusätzlich zu installieren.

Also sollen beide OS laufen. Ist das möglich, also die Kombi zwischen
W2K und Linux??

Zudem kann es sein, das ich mir sogar überlege, in nächster Zeit Microsoft komplett von meinem Rechner zu verbannen.

Ich arbeite sehr viel mit den Sachen von Macromedia, wie Dreamweaver, Fireworks, Flash. Auch Photoshop gehört zu meinen täglich Werkzeugen.

Wichtig zu wissen wäre ob es dann für Linux mindestens gleichwertigen Ersatz für die oben genannte Software gibt??

Danke für euro Antworten ...

ultra


----------



## JohannesR (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ultrakollega _
> Habe auf meinem Notebook W2K laufen. Bin zur Überlegung gekommen nun auch das neue SuSE Linux 8.2 zusätzlich zu installieren.
> Also sollen beide OS laufen. Ist das möglich, also die Kombi zwischen
> W2K und Linux??



Ja 



> Zudem kann es sein, das ich mir sogar überlege, in nächster Zeit Microsoft komplett von meinem Rechner zu verbannen.



Hier gibt es einige, die dir dabei sicher helfen werden, mich eingeschlossen.



> Ich arbeite sehr viel mit den Sachen von Macromedia, wie Dreamweaver, Fireworks, Flash. Auch Photoshop gehört zu meinen täglich Werkzeugen.
> 
> Wichtig zu wissen wäre ob es dann für Linux mindestens gleichwertigen Ersatz für die oben genannte Software gibt??



Dreamweaver - Ja, es gibt ein paar Handvoll gleichwertige WYSIWYG-Editoren
Fireworks - keine Ahnung
Flash - nein, afaik nicht.
Photoshop - Jein, Gimp; viele denken, dass Gimp nicht annährend an die PS-Funktionalität heranreicht, andere behaupten, dass Gimp PS vollständig ersetzen kann. Musst du dir vieleicht eine eigene Meinung drüber bilden.



> Danke für euro Antworten ...
> 
> ultra



Gern 

Johannes


----------



## Gabi (24. November 2003)

*Re: Re: Linux & W2K*



> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Dreamweaver - Ja, es gibt ein paar Handvoll gleichwertige WYSIWYG-Editoren
> *



hmm ... dann wüsste ich gern ein paar!


----------



## Sway (24. November 2003)

WYSIWYG-Editoren gibts sogut wie keinen Unter Linux. Die die es gibts taugen im vergleich zu Dreamweaver nix. 

Was es gibt, sind ne Menge HTML Editoren. Aber  WYSIWYG (what you see is what you get) Editoren sind es ja nicht


----------



## JohannesR (24. November 2003)

Ach verdammt, ich mache es immer wieder. Sway hat natürlich recht, es gibt kaum WYSIWYG-Editoren, aber wen stört das schon?  Anscheinend kaum wen, sonst gäbe es ja welche. Allerdings gibt es geniale Alternativen, wie WML oder Vim... Manche nehmen auch Emacs, aber meist nicht lange.


----------

